# best dvd drive



## cscash241

i am looking to buy a DVD burner there are a lot to choose from and they r all like $20 so witch one is best and why????


----------



## StrangleHold

I mostly use Samsung drives anymore.


----------



## sandlotje89

DVD drives are so refined these days, I think it would be difficult to find a bad one or one with negative qualities -- as long as it comes from major DVD drive manufacturers.  Just find one with with great reviews and you will have your answer.


----------



## bsbgales

Samsung!!!!!


----------



## Demilich

sandlotje89 said:


> DVD drives are so refined these days, I think it would be difficult to find a bad one or one with negative qualities -- as long as it comes from major DVD drive manufacturers.  Just find one with with great reviews and you will have your answer.



Completely agree. Building a DVD burner these days is like making bread. I realistically only buy Lite-On, well because they always price their drives a few dollars cheaper. Not a lot, but why would I even pay a few dollars more for the same drive?


----------



## linux992

I too have had good luck with Lite-On's in a couple different systems. That will be what I continue to buy.


----------



## strollin

DVD burners are pretty much a commodity nowadays, I buy what ever one is on sale.


----------



## mihir

Asus
Lite-On 
Samsung

At the end try the brand with the best service.I don't know which has the best service in your area.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My latest few have been the LG, but basically any drive should be good.


----------

